# Which is the Best Unlimited Broadband in Delhi for Rs 1K ?



## Tarun Singh (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello Digitans

I live in Delhi.Currently I use Huawei E303C with airtel 5 GB 3G plan.Now I am thinking to get an unlimited broadband plan from MTNL.I will use it for downloading BluRay movies and games.Please tell me which plan should I take ? My budget is Rs 1000/month. If you are using  broadband from MTNL or any other,please share your experience.
One more question my friends are suggesting Reliance and airtel BB. Are they good ?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 25, 2013)

I am a MTNL broadband user since many years now. Let me share my experience.

I took a TriB 599 Combo Unlimited plan a few years ago, which gave me a speed of 256 kbps but unlimited. I was very happy with it, and even happy after MTNL upgraded the speed to 512 kbps on the same plan. I now pay around Rs 750 per month for this plan. And sometimes my use upto 70 GB of data.

All seems fair and good until you get to deal with the service of MTNL. I have this issue where connection drops dead sometimes randomly. Sometimes I have to keep landline phone on hold to get a stable connection. Sometime a model reboot does the trick. I have complaint several times, but no one cares. If you are lucky enough to have an MTNL exchange nearby, then you might go and complain directly, after which a lineman comes and checks the wires from outside and says, "Everything is fine saar". You can't complaint since at that time connection seems to work. Only to realize that was temporary, and then you still struggle with the connection.

Its this reason why that I am also looking for another broadband. Sadly none provides *truly* unlimited plans that are affordable too. Since you are also from Delhi, lets look at some plans at around 1k in Delhi:



*ISP**Plan Name**Plan Rental**Download Speed**FUP**Speed post FUP**Other Benefit**Link*AirtelTurbo 20 GB12994 Mbps20 GB512 kbps1000 Local calls*www.airtel.in/broadband-and-fixed-line/broadband/tarrifsAirtelFibrenet 15 GB(Only for FTTH Sites)11998 Mbps15 GB (wut?)512 kpbsBabaji ka Thullu*www.airtel.in/broadband-and-fixed-line/broadband/tarrifsRelianceThunder Combo 9999994 Mbps50 GB1 MbpsUnlimited FREE calls to Reliance fixed lines within city and 0.50 Rs/Min to others*www.rcom.co.in/Rcom/personal/internet/postpaidcombo.htmlSpectranetPlan 24GB109912 to 16 Mbps24 GB1 MbpsNothing
*www.spectranet.in/fox.php


(Exact prices can be more since taxes will be extra.)

Now let me tell you I was planning to get Spectranet but their customer care haven't given me reply of my queries on the availability of their services at my locality, but you may want to call them too. And so after I have done this research I think plans from Reliance are looking good!


----------



## sksundram (Dec 25, 2013)

I used to be a spectranet customer when i was staying in Munirka as well as Malviya Nagar, south delhi. Their 1.5 mbps plan is truly unlimited (which i was subscribed to) and so are other plans including the 1mbps@1k(no fup). 
*www.spectranet.in/delhi.php

My monthly consumption easily crossed 250gb+. Monthly downtime was just around half an hour max. I was fully satisfied with them. Also op can try truly unlimited Mtnl 3g @1650 if he can extend his budget in case spectranet is not available in his area.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow man. That plan page was not linked from the homepage or anywhere. Thanks for the link.
It's strange that they have buried the link hidden like that. Also the customer care didn't tell me about those plans. They have also not responded to my queries which they said they would do within 24 hours. Either they didn't care or their service is pathetic. Anyway I will wait for free more days and then I might have to go for Reliance.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 25, 2013)

^^you have to click on the 'cable internet plans' under "solutions for me" on the home page. Earlier they didn't have these so called 10/20 mbps plans. 3mbps was their max. Btw where do you live?

I had to deal with their cc only once while enquiring on the availability in munirka. They gave me the mobile number of the local distributor and told me to talk to him. I called and told him to get me a connection ASAP and within hours I got the connection up and running. Later when I left munirka and shifted to Malviya nagar, I heard he started charging 100/month extra in the name of cable maintenance charges. In Malviya Nagar, the local guy was really nice and was quick on response.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, considering the following plans:
*Express-1024 kbps *:  Rs 999: 1 Mbps (Unlimited)
and
*Plan 24 GB*: Rs 1099: 12 Mbps (and 1 Mbps post FUP)

The second one sounds better. At least super speeds until 24 GB!  I hope I get spectranet in *East Delhi.*


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 25, 2013)

Spectranet ######, ask your service provider for Pacenet. Cheaper and better.

Here in east Delhi its available.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 25, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Well, considering the following plans:
> *Express-1024 kbps *:  Rs 999: 1 Mbps (Unlimited)
> and
> *Plan 24 GB*: Rs 1099: 12 Mbps (and 1 Mbps post FUP)
> ...



Ask neighbours for the QOS for spectra. While I was in south ext. The service was good,  when I came to laxmi nagar,  here its just opposite. Frequent downtime.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 25, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Well, considering the following plans:
> *Express-1024 kbps *:  Rs 999: 1 Mbps (Unlimited)
> and
> *Plan 24 GB*: Rs 1099: 12 Mbps (and 1 Mbps post FUP)
> ...


I am unable to see Plan 24 GB in Spectranet website.

Looks like Spectranet has got problems in my area : *www.consumercourt.in/broadband/46273-spectranet-broadband.html


----------



## sksundram (Dec 25, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Well, considering the following plans:
> *Express-1024 kbps *:  Rs 999: 1 Mbps (Unlimited)
> and
> *Plan 24 GB*: Rs 1099: 12 Mbps (and 1 Mbps post FUP)
> ...



Post fup 1mbps for this plan is doubtful. It might be 512kbps.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 25, 2013)

Tarun Singh said:


> I am unable to see Plan 24 GB in Spectranet website.
> 
> Looks like Spectranet has got problems in my area : *www.consumercourt.in/broadband/46273-spectranet-broadband.html



Here you go *www.spectranet.in/fox.php


----------



## Vyom (Dec 25, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Spectranet ######, ask your service provider for Pacenet. Cheaper and better.
> 
> Here in east Delhi its available.



I have heard of Pacenet. But the website for pacenet doesn't show anything. So I doubted their service. I will look into it too.



sksundram said:


> Post fup 1mbps for this plan is doubtful. It might be 512kbps.



512 kbps speed is for Plan 8GB. For Plan 24GB its 1 Mbps. Read the two line quote *here*. Also I have confirmed with CC the last time I talked.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 26, 2013)

For spectranet their FUP is not applicable for plans 1mbps and below , when I was as spectranet users two months ago. I am not sure of now.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 28, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> For spectranet their FUP is not applicable for plans 1mbps and below , when I was as spectranet users two months ago. I am not sure of now.



Yes. The chart at Spectranet - Cable Broadband in Services in Delhi does show Unlimited usage for all plans for 1mbps and below. So I think plan for 1Mbps is good enough for me. Full speed of 1mbps and with no FUP and under Rs 1K. And for little more than Rs 1k FUP of 24 GB and still 1 Mbps after that!

But damn Spectranet don't reverse my inquiries.

@Tarun Singh: Were you able to select the best ISP and plan for you?


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 28, 2013)

^^ Still doing research.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 28, 2013)

Which area are you residing in ? I might be able to provide you the direct number of the guy who works as technician there , if you are somewhere around Laxmi Nagar.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 28, 2013)

Spectranet works wonders here in Ghaziabad, Indirapuram region.
16m*b*ps(2m*B*ps) till 24gB then 1m*b*ps.
Currently they are offering 48gB/month extra for 6 months, so 72gB/month @16m*b*ps for 


Spoiler



1230inr (incl. of taxes)


 
Biggest advantage: They offer all of google at 16m*b*ps no matter if you have consumed all of your high speed data; so Youtube/Google Play/Google Drive at 16mbps always.
And you get all sorts of useful content on Google Drive these days.

Link:FTTH, Fiber To The Home, FTTH Broadband, FTTH India, High Speed Internet -plans
Link:My Spectranet           -extra 48gB


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 28, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Which area are you residing in ? I might be able to provide you the direct number of the guy who works as technician there , if you are somewhere around Laxmi Nagar.


I am in North-West Delhi.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 28, 2013)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Spectranet works wonders here in Ghaziabad, Indirapuram region.
> 16m*b*ps(2m*B*ps) till 24gB then 1m*b*ps.
> Currently they are offering 48gB/month extra for 6 months, so 72gB/month @16m*b*ps for
> 
> ...


are you serious ?? I had youtube lagging like hell on spectranet . When did they implement this ?



Tarun Singh said:


> I am in North-West Delhi.



Sorry but No idea about North-West.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have been enjoying this for almost 5months now.
Keep in mind that i have fox service; I guess that is spectranet fibre.
I check my usage here: my.spectranet.com

This is a speed test I just did:
*www.speedtest.net/result/3193249682.png
Note that some clients were using the connection when I ran the test.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 28, 2013)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Spectranet works wonders here in Ghaziabad, Indirapuram region.
> 16m*b*ps(2m*B*ps) till 24gB then 1m*b*ps.
> Currently they are offering 48gB/month extra for 6 months, so 72gB/month @16m*b*ps for
> 
> ...



*fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/208/4/b/meme_cry_png_by_mfsyrcm-d58vqic.png

I live near Laxmi Nagar... I WANT SPECTRANET (if what Utkarsh saying is true)
Rishi: Number please!


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 28, 2013)

Vyom said:


> *fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/208/4/b/meme_cry_png_by_mfsyrcm-d58vqic.png
> 
> I live near Laxmi Nagar... I WANT SPECTRANET (if what Utkarsh saying is true)
> Rishi: Number please!


I think I lost the bill somewhere , in which the number was mentioned. But here's a number I have for their office from where you can talk about all the details and take the number of nearest technician too.
The provider is Rajdhani broadband , Shakarpur.-School Block.
Contact number is : +91-9211328937


----------



## Vyom (Dec 28, 2013)

^^ Thank you so much man. I will try to call them them tomorrow. Its Sunday.. so chances are less.
But its high time I move on from MTNL.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 28, 2013)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Thank you so much man. I will try to call them them tomorrow. Its Sunday.. so chances are less.
> But its high time I move on from MTNL.



 , 
A lady will pick up the phone probably. I have called on Sundays too. Let her know that you want a new connection of spectranet in your area. The installation fees is probably around 500rs non-refundable and prepaid charges for monthly subscription of respective plans.
Also do check out about Pacenet if possible. I am getting huge download speed from local seeds in my network.  , some serious p****ter is there. haha

And if possible get the number of your nearest technician too , that'll help a lot. And when he'll be installing the cables , tell him to use 100Mbps instead of 10mbps , like they do usually. You'll realize the importance in peer to peer applications , when you'll get whopping speeds from someone already seeding it in network..


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 29, 2013)

If you want you can even call their helpline : 1800-121-5678
The number is mentioned here along with the extra 48gB/month offer.
As far as post fup speed goes, I get  a solid all time 1m*b*ps.

Another speed test: almost everyone is thrashing the connection right now; sunday it is.
*www.speedtest.net/result/3194346138.png

PS: They provide 802.11n routers with advanced QOS features which let you control UP/DOWN speeds for particular IP range or MAC address, very useful.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 29, 2013)

^^ Is this 48 GB extra offer available for plan 8 GB also ?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry, I have no clue about that all I can say is that you can call and ask them.


----------



## zoneofSAM (Dec 29, 2013)

what's the best isp provider for West Delhi(Bhera enclave, Paschim Vihar) UNDER 1K??

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 30, 2013)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Spectranet works wonders here in Ghaziabad, Indirapuram region.
> 16m*b*ps(2m*B*ps) till 24gB then 1m*b*ps.
> Currently they are offering 48gB/month extra for 6 months, so 72gB/month @16m*b*ps for
> 
> ...



Holy crap
Wish we had something like this in Odisha


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2013)

So I talked to Spectranet again today. They don't seem to have connections to my area. 
I guess that's why they were not answering my previous queries on mail or phone. 

So I also talked to Pacenet. They have a plan of 1mbps unlimited for 960 inclusive taxes. And they can put up a connection in just one day. This is good. I might get Pacenet afterall.

And so I talked to MTNL for disconnecting their stupid connection. Will have to goto. Sanchaar Haat for it. :/

Anyway, I am sad that I can't have fibre optic connection from Spectranet in The Capital Of India! Sigh


----------



## sksundram (Dec 30, 2013)

The $cuss word$ capital of India 
.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2013)

sksundram said:


> The $cuss word$ capital of India
> .



I am with you on this.

Spectranet: 

YOU broadband: 

Act broadband: 

Me:


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 30, 2013)

Vyom said:


> So I talked to Spectranet again today. They don't seem to have connections to my area.
> I guess that's why they were not answering my previous queries on mail or phone.
> 
> So I also talked to Pacenet. They have a plan of 1mbps unlimited for 960 inclusive taxes. And they can put up a connection in just one day. This is good. I might get Pacenet afterall.
> ...



Join me with Pacenet. Chances are that you'll be in my network. 
Seed properly , if you download something good.  , I will leech it from you if you show up in my lan.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Join me with Pacenet. Chances are that you'll be in my network.
> Seed properly , if you download something good.  , I will leech it from you if you show up in my lan.



They told me that I will need to buy a router on my own. Or they can provide me for Rs 1500 extra.
Being the geek I am, I want to choose my own router. So I currently have to look for it. Any suggestion on wireless router?

I won't be needing a modem cum router right? Since there won't be any telephone connection like MTNL?


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 30, 2013)

Vyom said:


> They told me that I will need to buy a router on my own. Or they can provide me for Rs 1500 extra.
> Being the geek I am, I want to choose my own router. So I currently have to look for it. Any suggestion on wireless router?
> 
> I won't be needing a modem cum router right? Since there won't be any telephone connection like MTNL?



Nope , you won't need a modem-cum-router. They provide digital connections to home. I.E. - Ethernet Cables. ( Make sure you get the 100Mbps Full Duplex cable setting ).
I don't use any router , so I can't say which one would be best as per experience. My laptop is switched on most of the times , so it acts as a Wi-FI hotspot server. 

AFAIK , they'll assign a static IP to your connection/router , and will provide you with a login credentials to login to smartgaurd . ( THey have a pathetic User Management system. ) . THat is not even secure , so whatever credentials you login with can be easily stolen by someone on your network. Yes , It can be. ( Ref : Cain & Abel. [reverse APR+Sniff] )

BTW , It's funny that they haven't come to me since past few month to collect money. Some guy activated demo pack on my connection. It's been running since then. I wonder if they'll ever come to me asking for payment.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Nope , you won't need a modem-cum-router. They provide digital connections to home. I.E. - Ethernet Cables. ( Make sure you get the 100Mbps Full Duplex cable setting ).
> I don't use any router , so I can't say which one would be best as per experience. My laptop is switched on most of the times , so it acts as a Wi-FI hotspot server.
> 
> AFAIK , they'll assign a static IP to your connection/router , and will provide you with a login credentials to login to smartgaurd . ( THey have a pathetic User Management system. ) . THat is not even secure , so whatever credentials you login with can be easily stolen by someone on your network. Yes , It can be. ( Ref : Cain & Abel. [reverse APR+Sniff] )
> ...



I went over some threads on WiFi routers, but I am very confused now. Might create a thread for it.

A static IP means I can host anything (like a website) on my own PC!? That can be useful to me!

What do you mean my login credentials can be stolen! Should I be worried? Can I secure it even more?

Lol, about people coming to collect money! So we can't pay pacenet online or something. That's a feature which would be good!


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 30, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I went over some threads on WiFi routers, but I am very confused now. Might create a thread for it.
> 
> A static IP means I can host anything (like a website) on my own PC!? That can be useful to me!
> 
> ...


Yes , you should create a thread for the router .
THe static IP is only relevant to your LAN network , not the Internet . They'll allocate a static IP to your system in their own LAN where hundreds of PC connect to the local Distribution switch. Therefore your static IP is only valid for your ISP's LAN. The traffic comes to you through NAT( network address translation. Public Ip converted to Privated IP and vice versa.)

And yes the passwords can be stolen in an open network. If the pages you use are not encrypted , there's a good chance that some attacker can steal your credentials. Google out Password sniffing , one tool that does this is Cain and Abel.( and this is damn easy to do.)
This is one disadvantage of being in an open lan.

I wish there was a way to pay money online. But I don't find it anywhere on the page.


----------



## snap (Dec 31, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I am with you on this.
> 
> Spectranet:
> 
> ...



beam broadband  cause its plans are different from act's


----------



## Vyom (Dec 31, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Yes , you should create a thread for the router .
> THe static IP is only relevant to your LAN network , not the Internet . They'll allocate a static IP to your system in their own LAN where hundreds of PC connect to the local Distribution switch. Therefore your static IP is only valid for your ISP's LAN. The traffic comes to you through NAT( network address translation. Public Ip converted to Privated IP and vice versa.)
> 
> And yes the passwords can be stolen in an open network. If the pages you use are not encrypted , there's a good chance that some attacker can steal your credentials. Google out Password sniffing , one tool that does this is Cain and Abel.( and this is damn easy to do.)
> This is one disadvantage of being in an open lan.



That is one good info!
Is there a way to NOT be on an open LAN? Or control it? What measures you keep to be safe?

About not finding a way to pay on their website.. well, lol, I had almost decided not to have a connection from Pacenet because of their website. Nothing is mentioned on their website, not even broadband plans. 

And created a thread for the router: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networkin...router-price-1k-2-5k-moving-mtnl-pacenet.html


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 31, 2013)

Use VPN , IPSec , or protocols that transfer data using only secure channel. I.E. send ecnrypted packets. The Sniifer will have no idea what the data is about , even if they intercept it.
( This is the reason why Encryption is such an important part of security. Passive attacks are hard to prevent.Encryption provides a good measure against it.)

ANother way is to detect and deploy measures against ARP table attacks.



> Is there a way to NOT be on an open LAN? Or control it? What measures you keep to be safe?


Well ummmm...Routers separate you from Broadcast based attacks. So if you put yourself inside a router , I guess that should isolate you on a LAN. but still can't prevent your data from being intercepted.
You can also use firewalls to filter incoming and outgoing traffic.



Vyom said:


> That is one good info!
> 
> About not finding a way to pay on their website.. well, lol, I had almost decided not to have a connection from Pacenet because of their website. Nothing is mentioned on their website, not even broadband plans.
> 
> [/url]



I think in Pacenet BB , 512kbps plan costs around ~500something. and ~880kbps for 700/month.
1mbps for ~800+ s.t.
It's still cheaper than others if you download a lot.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2014)

So today I bought TP-Link WR740N in the morning. And then paid Gusain Cable Operator a visit in the morning. Where a dealer of Pacenet resides.
I inquired about the plan. He confirmed me the plan of 1 Mbps at Rs 930. So I requested for a connection and the guy said it will be put up today itself. 

But three phone calls later at 6 PM I am being told that there is no "cable" available, and as soon as it arrives they will put up a connection might be tomorrow.

I am enraged now. Since it was their duty to call me and tell me about it. If the service of Pacenet *before* putting up a connection is such, I don't know what it will be later. I told them, I don't want a connection from them. No, thank you. 

So I am heading out now.. will ask to my local cableman, if they have any dealership of some broadband provider.

*sigh*

After 1 hr update:
Couldn't find any other ISP.
Looks like I am going to try talking to Reliance or Airtel now.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 1, 2014)

Why you were in such a haste. They got nothing to lose. Can't you just wait for 1 day more. Bhai kaam nikalwana hai to garmi shant rakhni padti hai.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Why you were in such a haste. They got nothing to lose. Can't you just wait for 1 day more. Bhai kaam nikalwana hai to garmi shant rakhni padti hai.



Because.. the absense of Broadband makes me feel.. like .. Hulk! 

Anyway, I think I should really look into other ISP's too. Like Reliance have awesome plans: Welcome to Reliance Communications

The *Thunder 699* plan is 2 Mbps plan in only Rs 785 (Rs 699 + 12.36% tax), and its supposedly have no FUP. This would be just awesome if there is no catch. Pacenet was providing just 1 Mbps at Rs 930.

I think I need to do more research.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Jan 1, 2014)

^^ Take time.Your research will help me too


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2014)

Tarun Singh said:


> ^^ Take time.Your research will help me too



I wish I can help you. But looks like I am beyond confused myself.

After reading experiences on this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/164821-new-reliance-broadband-plans.html I would think many times before opting for Reliance. They have awesome plans no doubt, but 
1. They block sites (usually when a new Bollywood movies comes out) under their production
2. They have a knack for not addressing the request of disconnection and sending bills for months before actually disconnecting.
3. Recently people have been complaining of bad surfing experience, high pings and slow speeds.

krishnandu.sarkar have summarized his experience in a good way here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/177184-does-any-one-use-bb-plan-reliance.html#post1996328) 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Once I posted here about all the broadbands available in Kolkata. It's just been 2 months I shifted from BSNL, for the same reason you are saying.
> 
> After taking into considerations of all the broadbands, I found Airtel to be most reliable now. I shifted to Airtel. Yeah I know it's bit costly comparing to others but believe me, if you don't want to test all the broadbands available out there, this is the best option.
> 
> ...



Airtel sucks with their high rates and low stupid FUP plans. (512 kbps? Really?)

So right now.. I don't know where to go!


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 1, 2014)

Beware of the reliance QOS. They have huge complaints of frequent downtime.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 3, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Beware of the reliance QOS. They have huge complaints of frequent downtime.



Yeah. After hearing a lot of negatives about them plus my own requirement that I may need to close Internet connection for a few months in recent future, I think I have no other choice than Pacenet. I will talk them today to "arrange the wires" and install a connection by tomorrow morning for sure.

Btw, just saw on the MTNL Mumbai site that now they are providing minimum 1 Mbps plan for ALL the plans. While MTNL Delhi is still stuck with 512 Kbps. 
Also MTNL Mumbai website is much cooler than MTNL Delhi. I am hating living in Delhi right now.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 3, 2014)

^^back to pavilion..


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 3, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Yeah. After hearing a lot of negatives about them plus my own requirement that I may need to close Internet connection for a few months in recent future, I think I have no other choice than Pacenet. I will talk them today to "arrange the wires" and install a connection by tomorrow morning for sure.
> 
> Btw, just saw on the MTNL Mumbai site that now they are providing minimum 1 Mbps plan for ALL the plans. While MTNL Delhi is still stuck with 512 Kbps.
> Also MTNL Mumbai website is much cooler than MTNL Delhi. I am hating living in Delhi right now.


Now the minimum plan is 512kbps , . As it seems from the login page of Pacenet. ( As per DoT regulations ).
I hope the tarrif of 1mbps comes down.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 4, 2014)

Finally moved to Pacenet. The guys from Pacenet installed the BB today morning.
Right now I am directly connected, will have to configure the Router.

The only thing that bothers me is that I had to login to Pacenet using credentials. So I don't know if I can use other Wifi devices (like phones) to connect to Internet without using PC.

Here's the first speed test:

*www.speedtest.net/result/3206851448.png

Me Happy!  

LET THE FEAST OF BANDWIDTH BEGIN FOR MY STARVING PROGRAMS!


----------



## sksundram (Jan 4, 2014)

Upload is bad.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 4, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Upload is bad.



Its not that bad as of lets say, Airtel.

ReTest:
*www.speedtest.net/result/3207116705.png


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 4, 2014)

Congo on the new connection.
I hope the 100/8=12.5mBps lan sharing on the connection works in your favour!

BTW, make sure you change the default router password and use HTTPS where available.
As rishi said ppl using pacenet bb can pull data using cain n abel and other sidejacking tools

Upload is generally bad, look at my speed test, flimsy upload compared to download.

*www.speedtest.net/result/3207266428.png

PS:Not trying to troll


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 4, 2014)

Welcome to the isp brotherhood. 
btw , just for test ( try checking some latest torr**ts from y1fy.) See if there are any happy neighbors around.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 4, 2014)

If you guys get good speed among other pacenet users, you can create a DC hub.
Search for it.
DC++


----------



## Vyom (Jan 4, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> BTW, make sure you change the default router password and use HTTPS where available.
> As rishi said ppl using pacenet bb can pull data using cain n abel and other sidejacking tools
> 
> Upload is generally bad, look at my speed test, flimsy upload compared to download.



If upload speed is atleast half of the download speed I don't call it bad. 
I will try to use HTTPS wherever possible.



Rishi. said:


> Welcome to the isp brotherhood.
> btw , just for test ( try checking some latest torr**ts from y1fy.) See if there are any happy neighbors around.





Utkarsh2008 said:


> If you guys get good speed among other pacenet users, you can create a DC hub.
> Search for it.
> DC++



Thanks. I should tell you discussions on such things can be against the forum rules.
You are welcome to discuss this here though: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) 

--------

I wrote above reply at 9 pm. But my net got disconnected after that. And it haven't up ever since.
Customer care says since pinging results in "Time out", issue is with local vendor only. Cant do anything before morning.
Online from Airtel 3G. Very sad.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 4, 2014)

What range of IP have they assigned , I mean what ip did they coded to your system in ipv4 settings?? Mine has no issues ever since I switched to pacenet.
Your gateway could be down most probably.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 4, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> What range of IP have they assigned , I mean what ip did they coded to your system in ipv4 settings?? Mine has no issues ever since I switched to pacenet.
> Your gateway could be down most probably.



I don't think I will like to submit my IP on a public forum. 
I am cool to discuss it over IRC though.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ......Thanks. I should tell you discussions on such things can be against the forum rules.
> You are welcome to discuss this here though: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) ......





Utkarsh2008 said:


> If you guys get good speed among other pacenet users, you can create a DC hub.
> Search for it.
> DC++



Oh, well I was talking about sharing Linux distros and other open source free to download material.
I think you mistook me over there.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2014)

@Vyom,are you getting a dynamic ip?i mean does your ip address change on sites like whatismyip.com after you logoff & login again.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Vyom,are you getting a dynamic ip?i mean does your ip address change on sites like whatismyip.com after you logoff & login again.



I am getting same IP address, even after I do a modem restart.
Also, I didn't need to login to use the Internet before using Internet. Which is good!



Rishi. said:


> Welcome to the isp brotherhood.
> btw , just for test ( try checking some latest torr**ts from y1fy.) See if there are any happy neighbors around.



I tried some. But no speed improvement.
Is there some special way to use torrent to get a fast speed? Can you discuss this on IRC?


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 6, 2014)

The high speed in peer to peer file sharing on lan , is because of Local peer discovery protocol of torrent clients.
you can sense the packets in wireshark to see if there are such activities happening on the network.
ps , this won't work if you are using router . Its a broadcast , which the router will not allow to pass in to your PC .


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 6, 2014)

I was thinking of shifting from MTNL 512kbps plan to Thunder 699 of Realiance:
Welcome to Reliance Communications

But after reading this thread i am again confused.  

Sh*t they ban torrent sites, the reason i wanna upgrade my plan 


But still I have TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter
TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

So will this reliance plan works with this?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for helping me out and finding the best broadband as per my budget and needs.

Now I think I have a stable Internet and with better service than MTNL for sure. But I still need answers to a lot of questions. The questions pertain to Pacenet or login based browsing ISP in general. So discussing these questions here would not serve justice to this thread. It would be offtopic. So I have created a separate thread for the same. I would request you to participate here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband...peeding-up-peer-peer-sharing.html#post2056707

As far as answer to this thread goes, I have reached to the following conclusion.
For someone looking at reasonably high speed Internet under 1000 in Delhi, then there are not much choices.

*MTNL*: A 1 Mbps connection from MTNL will cost you above Rs 1200. So it might not be in budget for some. And if you can ignore their customer service and stable albeit long down-times when its not stable connection, then you can go with MTNL.

*Airtel* is very expensive. But with best customer service. They would come at your doorsteps within hours of registering your complaint. But they charge a premium for this service. You can't get a 1 Mbps connection under 1k for them.

*Reliance* has awesome plans and I was about to take their broadband but their cons overshoot their pros. Disconnecting a connection from Reliance can be a PITA, and which I think will be my requirement in near future. Once I am settled I can move to Reliance later on.

*Spectranet* has good plans. But due to them giving fibre optic lines, their service is (very) limited. You may ask whether they provide the service to your area, albeit with less hope. But if you do manage to get a connection, it would be one helluva ride of Bandwidth you will receive! That too under 1k.

*Pacenet* is a good ISP. Works on Login based session. Which means you have to login before accessing Internet. (Refer thread linked above.) And they have a good True unlimited plan of 1 Mbps under 1k. 

*Hathway*: I only heard about them today after I took a connection from Pacenet. Also work on Login based session. But their plans seems lucrative. You can also give them a call and ask if "Ultra 1 Mbps" plan has FUP. If its true Unlimited, then at Rs 2100 for 3 months is more than worth it!

Hope this helps someone looking for answer to the "Best Broadband in Delhi for Under Rs 1k" question.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 7, 2014)

But if I go for reliance bb will that work fine with the modem + router I mentioned above in my post (tp link TD w8961 nd) ???


----------



## Vyom (Jan 7, 2014)

deepanshuchg said:


> But if I go for reliance bb will that work fine with the modem + router I mentioned above in my post (tp link TD w8961 nd) ???



I see no reason for it to not work. Although I am no router expert. But you are buying a Modem cum Router. So it should work on *any* broadband!


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 7, 2014)

Actually I already have this, have bought it 6 months back and read it somewhere that reliance use some other technology than mtnl/bsnl and I don't understand these networking terms thats why want to confirm it before calling reliance guys.


----------



## kaku3010 (Apr 13, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> The high speed in peer to peer file sharing on lan , is because of Local peer discovery protocol of torrent clients.
> you can sense the packets in wireshark to see if there are such activities happening on the network.
> ps , this won't work if you are using router . Its a broadcast , which the router will not allow to pass in to your PC .





Vyom said:


> I see no reason for it to not work. Although I am no router expert. But you are buying a Modem cum Router. So it should work on *any* broadband!



I live in Geeta Colony, Delhi-110031, can anybody suggest me the good ISP in my locality, and is Spectranet exist in my area?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 13, 2014)

kaku3010 said:


> I live in Geeta Colony, Delhi-110031, can anybody suggest me the good ISP in my locality, and is Spectranet exist in my area?



Call Spectranet. Toll free number's available on their site. If you live in some "society" chances are high. If its available, Get it!
If not, try to gauge how important is "Unlimited" internet to you with respect to the service which you want. Since you can't get both apparently in this city.


----------



## kaku3010 (Apr 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Call Spectranet. Toll free number's available on their site. If you live in some "society" chances are high. If its available, Get it!
> If not, try to gauge how important is "Unlimited" internet to you with respect to the service which you want. Since you can't get both apparently in this city.



I called them, but they said they cant provide in my area. 

But then I called the Nextra, they say they can provide, they giving 10mbps-20gb under 1k. Is Nextra good?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 14, 2014)

kaku3010 said:


> I called them, but they said they cant provide in my area.
> 
> But then I called the Nextra, they say they can provide, they giving 10mbps-20gb under 1k. Is Nextra good?



Only way to test a service is to try it. But if you are comfortable with only 10-20 GB FUP.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 14, 2014)

Anyone who is looking for a plan to download stuff should check out MTNL Freedom 800 plan. (I'm using it and it is great ! )


----------



## Vyom (Apr 14, 2014)

hitesh said:


> Anyone who is looking for a plan to download stuff should check out MTNL Freedom 800 plan. (I'm using it and it is great ! )



Until the net suddenly stops working. Not that I want it to happen.
You need luck. And maybe skills to get your BB fix. (which includes some PR skills with the technicians at the nearest MTNL exchange). Good luck again.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> *Until the net suddenly stops working*. Not that I want it to happen.
> You need luck. And maybe skills to get your BB fix. (which includes some PR skills with the technicians at the nearest MTNL exchange). Good luck again.



I have never faced any disconnect. EVER.  ( ok 6-7 disconnects in 7 months to be exact) I know it is hard to believe but it is true. In my experience, modem has been the main culprit for disconnects/unstable connection. When I was using the modem provided by MTNL, I used to face disconnects everyday but the moment I switched to TP link modem (that famous vfm modem+router ; don't remember model no) the connection has been very stable

EDIT : Telephone exchange is at 1min walking distance, if that helps (Dilshad Garden, East Delhi)


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 15, 2014)

I also face zero disconnects (with mtnl410tc1 modem). Those disconnects occur due to line interference, splitter and modem issues.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey hearing lot about nextra if someone uses it used it pls share your experience and review


----------



## kaku3010 (Apr 15, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Hey hearing lot about nextra if someone uses it used it pls share your experience and review



I will, when I get the connection, they says they send there representative today.


----------



## kaku3010 (Apr 19, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Hey hearing lot about nextra if someone uses it used it pls share your experience and review



You ask me about review.so here is the review.

Nextra is a fraud.it is fifth day still no connection and they promise the connection in 48 hrs. and even they took the money approx. 1200. 

When i call there customer care they say within half an hour you will receive a call from lineman and get a connection in 3 hrs. But after 3 hr you get nothing. 

Even there representative who took the money. Stop receiving my call. 

This is even worst than MTNL.....beware of this co. Now i am going to call them for refund.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh my god sorry to hear that but your exp will help others, you might also want to share this as much as possible and save potential victims and if they don't give ur money u might wanna try consumer court good luck :O guess still lot of time before I even think to change from airtel ..though expensive but trustworthy and great customer support


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION]
Sorry to ping you after a long time of creation of this thread. But you said you live in Indirapuram right? Where exactly do you live? (Just name the area, like I live in Nitikhand 1 )
I am using a sadness-filled Hathway connection and want to change it. I wanted to try Spectranet so was thinking of getting the regarding info.

 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
Pacenet still going good? Did you have any so called area-down-hai-sir-2 ghante-lagenge situation?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=48113]
> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
> Pacenet still going good? Did you have any so called area-down-hai-sir-2 ghante-lagenge situation?



I am having second thoughts about Pacenet. Read my complete post here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband...eding-up-peer-peer-sharing-2.html#post2101536


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry for the extremely late reply.
I live very close(30m) to windsor street(the open food area) or 600m from shipra mall.

Just call 1800 121 5678, the spectranet CC. They should help.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Sorry for the extremely late reply.
> I live very close(30m) to windsor street(the open food area) or 600m from shipra mall.
> 
> Just call 1800 121 5678, the spectranet CC. They should help.


I know that area. Tundey Kababi is pretty good spot to eat there 

Thanks for the info, will contact them


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Apr 25, 2014)

Tunday Kababi is good but the one at Lucknow is even better. 
If you want good and cost effective non-veg goto The Mughal's

*www.zomato.com/ncr/the-mughals-indirapuram-ghaziabad

Next to the under pass.
Just say that you want jaypee discount(15%) and stick to 15 even if they say its 10, they ultimately give 15.

Ok enough OT.


----------



## kaku3010 (Apr 26, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Oh my god sorry to hear that but your exp will help others, you might also want to share this as much as possible and save potential victims and if they don't give ur money u might wanna try consumer court good luck :O guess still lot of time before I even think to change from airtel ..though expensive but trustworthy and great customer support



So, I came today from the Hostel, and see that Nextra already installed the connection in my house. My mom told me that they did this in Wednesday, actually there main board is 1 Km away from my house, so they installed a new board close to my house. Because of this they delayed in providing the connection, but there customer care doesnt know anything about that, and they didnt inform me because of this they delayed in providing the connection. 

The main thing is they didnt even took any wire charges or security deposit, just monthly charges. 

here the speed test.
 *s10.postimg.org/vuyve2l1l/Untitled.png

*s9.postimg.org/jbr4irx0u/Untitled.jpg

I am excited now.


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (May 5, 2014)

I live in West Delhi. No availability of spectranet here.
Reliance FTTC is there. Also I am fed up with speeds by MTNL here. Earlier I used to 1MBPS in 599 unlimited. Somehow they found out and now I am getting 2MBPS upto 6GB and 512KBPS post FUP(are they kidding me with 512kbps)??

Now I am looking for other options. Area exactly is Vishnu Garden.
Help me regarding upgradation. Price / Month I am willing to spend is close to 1000.


----------



## Superayush (May 5, 2014)

kaku3010 said:


> So, I came today from the Hostel, and see that Nextra already installed the connection in my house. My mom told me that they did this in Wednesday, actually there main board is 1 Km away from my house, so they installed a new board close to my house. Because of this they delayed in providing the connection, but there customer care doesnt know anything about that, and they didnt inform me because of this they delayed in providing the connection.
> 
> The main thing is they didnt even took any wire charges or security deposit, just monthly charges.
> 
> ...



Can u give me current status how is internet connection going till now any issues?


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2014)

neeraj.juneja9 said:


> I live in West Delhi. No availability of spectranet here.
> Reliance FTTC is there. Also I am fed up with speeds by MTNL here. Earlier I used to 1MBPS in 599 unlimited. Somehow they found out and now I am getting 2MBPS upto 6GB and 512KBPS post FUP(are they kidding me with 512kbps)??
> 
> Now I am looking for other options. Area exactly is Vishnu Garden.
> Help me regarding upgradation. Price / Month I am willing to spend is close to 1000.



You can only get 1 Mbps unlimited by paying around Rs 1100 in MTNL.


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (May 6, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You can only get 1 Mbps unlimited by paying around Rs 1100 in MTNL.



What about Reliance Fibre?


----------



## Vyom (May 6, 2014)

neeraj.juneja9 said:


> What about Reliance Fibre?



Reliance have good plans. You can opt for Reliance. But before that, read posts here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband...ited-broadband-delhi-rs-1k-2.html#post2053753

Anyway, now I am planning to try MTNL 3G since I see no option on wired broadband. But I need a router with USB: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networkin...nternet-usb-dongle-support-budget-2-2-5k.html


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (May 14, 2014)

New connection 699 plan.
speedtest result as follows.View attachment 14368

It is Metro ethernet one. Although I think the upload speed are fake as I am unable to upload data at that rate.
Is there any way to test that?

DL speed on torrent varies between 250-300. While sometimes I get the max speed of as shown in the pic attached View attachment 14371

pertaining results from speedtest.net are as shown(on pc) View attachment 14372

Another thing i do not understand is that when I connect my phone via wifi, the DL speed on the speedtest.net app shown is ~4mbps, and upload ~4mbps. is there something wrong? Or I am missing something here?


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2014)

WTF....
Upload speed of more than 45 Mbps !

And you know, you can share the SpeedTest results by clicking the big green button, "SHARE THIS RESULT", right?

Try testing again and again. Atleast three more times with different servers.


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (May 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> WTF....
> Upload speed of more than 45 Mbps !
> 
> And you know, you can share the SpeedTest results by clicking the big green button, "SHARE THIS RESULT", right?
> ...



I believe that something is wrong with triplay server.
On a server from Himachal(Baddi) results are : *www.speedtest.net/result/3500048987.png
On Nextra Server(Delhi) results are : *www.speedtest.net/result/3500051889.png

PS : something wrong with the Triplay Server. 

speed results as of now are : *www.speedtest.net/result/3500522996.png


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2014)

Reliance has good plans. But the problems with reliance is discussed in previous pages.
Anyway, now embed your image link under


----------



## Shal (May 15, 2014)

Hi all! First of all congratulations for such a great forum! This is my first post though I am reading from this forum for some time.

Now to come back to this post, I am also searching for an unlimited broadband under budget for some time. MTNL, Airtel, Reliance all have some problem as discussed by all previously. I live at Madangir, South Delhi so no Spectranet. I am still waiting to get a call back from Hathway and everyone tells me to keep away from Tikona. I read about Pacenet on this page itself and it got me interested but their Delhi no. is not working. The customer care people of Pacenet seems to be in Mumbai and they also gave me a no.which does not work. If Vyom or any other member in here who are customer of Pacenet please share the Delhi no. of Pacenet I would like to enquire them about service in my area.

Thank you so much! Much appreciate the good work all of you do here! 

- - - Updated - - -

Oh I forgot to add, the email I sent to the two email ids of Pacenet for Delhi was also bounced back, saying they are not working. I am starting to think Pacenet do not exist in Delhi!


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2014)

Shal said:


> If Vyom or any other member in here who are customer of Pacenet please share the Delhi no. of Pacenet I would like to enquire them about service in my area.
> 
> Thank you so much! Much appreciate the good work all of you do here!
> 
> ...



You summarized the thread quite nicely there. Welcome to the forum.

Pacenet does exist in Delhi. The numbers are given on their website: *www.pacenet-india.com/contact.html
Although I am planning to try MTNL 3G for sometime, before continuing back with Pacenet, or some other ISP.


----------



## Shal (May 16, 2014)

Thank you Vyom for such a prompt reply! It is really great to be a part of this forum!  Yes I checked up their website but as I mentioned, neither that Delhi no. in that page nor the email ids seems to work and the customer care people just gave me another no.which is not working. I guess Pacetnet won't be able to have me as their client.

Yeah I have been reading about MTNL 1650. Is a really nice plan even with 200 GB limit plus one can use wifi router to connect many machines to it. Being a research scholar, I am in a stricter budget. I can do with a 20 GB per month too if the speed is 1 Mbps or 700 even....one learn to use less when living off fellowship!


----------



## Hrishi (May 16, 2014)

pacenet doesn't exist in delhi ?? I am using it , guys and I am from Delhi.


----------



## Shal (May 16, 2014)

Oh I though you are a humanoid spambot, Rishi!  Just kidding! Nah I know they do exist and it seems they are doing a good job, it is only that they seem to be unreachable to me. I am trying to contact someone of Pacenet Delhi for over a week now but all seem futile. Perhaps I should concentrate on Hathway more now. If I get to try either of the services I will update the thread accordingly. 

Thanks all! Happy hunting for maximum speed!


----------



## Hrishi (May 16, 2014)

^although , nobody from pacent has come to me yet from past 7-8 months to ask for bills for any charges...... I am getting free internet service from them....


----------



## swaggvc (May 16, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> ^although , nobody from pacent has come to me yet from past 7-8 months to ask for bills for any charges...... I am getting free internet service from them....



Which plan you are using..?


----------



## rish1 (May 16, 2014)

if anyone is in delhi get spectranet .. fantastic pings .. 160-170 to european countries like germany etc


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (May 16, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> ^although , nobody from pacent has come to me yet from past 7-8 months to ask for bills for any charges...... I am getting free internet service from them....



Hail the King.
How can I get this service? . XD XD

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Reliance has good plans. But the problems with reliance is discussed in previous pages.
> Anyway, now embed your image link under  tags.[/QUOTE]
> 
> [IMG] *www.speedtest.net/my-result/3504196305
> ...


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2014)

Put the link of the image under IMG tags. Like this:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3504196305.png[/ IMG]
> [IMG]*www.speedtest.net/result/3504196305.png



Also, hide your IP address.


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (May 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Put the link of the image under IMG tags. Like this:
> 
> 
> Also, hide your IP address.



*www.speedtest.net/my-result/3504202078

Thanks.


----------



## himanshu_game (May 18, 2014)

Shal said:


> Hi all! First of all congratulations for such a great forum! This is my first post though I am reading from this forum for some time.
> 
> Now to come back to this post, I am also searching for an unlimited broadband under budget for some time. MTNL, Airtel, Reliance all have some problem as discussed by all previously. I live at Madangir, South Delhi so no Spectranet. I am still waiting to get a call back from Hathway and everyone tells me to keep away from Tikona. I read about Pacenet on this page itself and it got me interested but their Delhi no. is not working. The customer care people of Pacenet seems to be in Mumbai and they also gave me a no.which does not work. If Vyom or any other member in here who are customer of Pacenet please share the Delhi no. of Pacenet I would like to enquire them about service in my area.
> 
> ...



stay FAR FAR away from TIKONA, they are so horrible. I got my connection on ist week on april and it works ~2-3 times a week , most of the time it doesn't even connect. Now i think MTNL is so much better.


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

^^That's why TDF rocks.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2014)

Atleast the companies are scared of us consumers this way, scared that we spread information that may ruin their business


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Atleast the companies are scared of us consumers this way, scared that we spread information that may ruin their business



Nah. I disagree. We can't ruin any one's business. We don't even have a right to do that. We can only give them feedback and hope they improve their shortcomings. Else, people will leave their service, and won't recommend others to join too.

It's about feedback. Companies may get customers easily. But to retain them companies need to provide continuous support too. No customer would like to be hanging around if they can't use Internet for too long without even so a proper explanation and a ETA for the services to restore.

I would like to give Tikona a try. I may try it soon within a month. For now, I am trying to struggle with such replies: [This is Hathway]



> Date: Tue, 20 May 2014 11:17:46 +0530
> From: subscriberdelhi @hathway.net
> To: vineet******@gmail.com
> 
> ...



Just a one liner.


----------



## Shal (May 21, 2014)

Wow! They replied!!  Broadband in India is a sellers market and the companies are taking full advantage of that. Most don't even care, they know there isn't much option of affordable hi speed internet which is also reliable. Spectranet, Hathway....didn't even bother to pick up my call!! Now I am also thinking of getting the MTNL 3G@Rs1650, will use it for one month and the next a 1 GB pack...what else to do! Vyom how is your experience with MTNL 3G? I live at 4th floor. it that be a problem?

No offence to Tikona executives but I have doubt about their service. Heard much from friends and acquaintances how their installation charge was taken upfront and they waited months even the service was not provided! And it is not some novice people who didn't know procedure, Tikona takes the installation fee days before they actually install as mentioned in their website. May be the local operators are the ones who are scamming but that is why people want to chose a company where local operators won't be able to cheat them! What is the use of going for a company otherwise unless they will deliver their promised service!


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 22, 2014)

^Back off from this TDF...


----------



## kaku3010 (May 27, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Can u give me current status how is internet connection going till now any issues?



Still the speed of torrent lie between 1-2 Mbps,, and after POST-FUP between 40-70 Kbps, 

i experienced only one downtime in a month, that remain for 1.5 hrs, and then it returns. Otherwise there is no problem, even I play BF4 on that, and it doesnt provide any lag in that.

From speed its awesome, and for gaming POV, I give him 1 point above satisfactory.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 27, 2014)

MTNL providing speed after fup limit  glitches ?


----------



## kaku3010 (May 27, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> MTNL providing speed after fup limit  glitches ?



Glitches? Means?


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 27, 2014)

I am getting full 2mbps speeds although I have exhausted my limit. Happening since the past 12hrs.


----------



## kaku3010 (May 27, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> I am getting full 2mbps speeds although I have exhausted my limit. Happening since the past 12hrs.



Lol, BTW, MTNL provide full speed, no FUP, check ur plan.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 27, 2014)

My plan allows only 10gb with 2mbps rest is 512kbps. Used around 30gb this month but still the speed remains still.


----------



## kaku3010 (May 27, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> My plan allows only 10gb with 2mbps rest is 512kbps. Used around 30gb this month but still the speed remains still.



 . Which plan is that? I doenst know that MTNL has any plan with FUP.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 27, 2014)

Freedom 795 combo


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2014)

So today I moved to a proper Broadband after using MTNL 3G for a month. 

The ISP is ANI Network. The plan is 1 Mbps Unlimited plan @ Rs 1000.

Speedtest results:

In Delhi good ping!
*www.speedtest.net/result/3550345786.png

From Delhi to Mumbai, good ping:
*www.speedtest.net/result/3550347562.png

From Delhi to Washington, acceptable ping:
*www.speedtest.net/result/3550349861.png

In torrent due to local peers sometimes get speeds of upto 2.7 mbps!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2014)

I upgraded my plan to 1 Mbps UL NO FUP for 2400 (3 months)
my results

DELHI
*www.speedtest.net/result/3550903731.png

Bangalore
*www.speedtest.net/result/3550907637.png

Singapore (since I play Dota2 on this server)
*www.speedtest.net/result/3550911064.png

- - - Updated - - -

Upload speed is negligible


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2014)

ratul said:


> finally seeing someone else with ANI too...



I am paying Rs 1000 for 1 Mbps plan. Gives me good stable speed and double speeds sometimes in torrents due to Local peers. The only problem that I have faced are these:
1. Login based like it was for Pacenet, so every-time electricity goes for more than 15 min, I have to relogin. I am thinking about writing a script to automate the login process in router.
2. Internet depends on electricity. So when electricity goes, I can't connect the router to UPS and browse internet on my phone. Since the connectivity goes too. Is that the case with you too?


----------



## ratul (Jun 15, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I am paying Rs 1000 for 1 Mbps plan. Gives me good stable speed and double speeds sometimes in torrents due to Local peers. The only problem that I have faced are these:
> 1. Login based like it was for Pacenet, so every-time electricity goes for more than 15 min, I have to relogin. I am thinking about writing a script to automate the login process in router.
> 2. Internet depends on electricity. So when electricity goes, I can't connect the router to UPS and browse internet on my phone. Since the connectivity goes too. Is that the case with you too?



I am happy with ANI, my dad paid about 6000rs for a year's subscription, 1Mbps at day, 2Mbps at night, 21mbps in torrent shared peering, pings are generally good, and if there's a problem, then the office is just 2 mins. walk from my home, so complaints usually get solved on the spot or within few hrs.. 

Yeah you'd need to login even if there's 5 min. disconnection from the internet, but internet continues to run when electricity goes..


----------



## Vikram245 (Jun 15, 2014)

There is no that plan of year with 1Mbps in site



ratul said:


> I am happy with ANI, my dad paid about 6000rs for a year's subscription, 1Mbps at day, 2Mbps at night, 21mbps in torrent shared peering, pings are generally good, and if there's a problem, then the office is just 2 mins. walk from my home, so complaints usually get solved on the spot or within few hrs..
> 
> Yeah you'd need to login even if there's 5 min. disconnection from the internet, but internet continues to run when electricity goes..


----------



## seamon (Jun 15, 2014)

My post FUP speed:
*www.speedtest.net/result/3565220867.png


----------



## ratul (Jun 16, 2014)

Vikram245 said:


> There is no that plan of year with 1Mbps in site



Well then i think he was generous, he told us that as we were old customers (since 2009), 1yr plan would cost us about 6000, which was actually 768kbps plan back then in october last year, since Jan2014, that plan automatically upgraded to 1mbps day/2mbps night plan.. 

*i.imgur.com/DeC2fqp.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/3565550642.png


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2014)

ratul said:


> I am happy with ANI, my dad paid about 6000rs for a year's subscription, 1Mbps at day, 2Mbps at night, 21mbps in torrent shared peering, pings are generally good, and if there's a problem, then the office is just 2 mins. walk from my home, so complaints usually get solved on the spot or within few hrs..
> 
> Yeah you'd need to login even if there's 5 min. disconnection from the internet, but internet continues to run when electricity goes..



Rs 6k yearly comes to around Rs 500 monthly. That is a good plan for you!

Anyway, I get 1 Mbps in day and also in night.
But I don't get much speeds in torrents through peers. The most I have got is around 350 kBps which is 2.8 mbps. Can you tell if I need to do some setting in router or something to get amazing speed of 21 mbps on shared peering!


----------



## ratul (Jun 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Rs 6k yearly comes to around Rs 500 monthly. That is a good plan for you!
> 
> Anyway, I get 1 Mbps in day and also in night.
> But I don't get much speeds in torrents through peers. The most I have got is around 350 kBps which is 2.8 mbps. Can you tell if I need to do some setting in router or something to get amazing speed of 21 mbps on shared peering!



well i don't think it depends on any settings on router unless your router is itself limiting the outgoing bandwidth..  
Nothing we can do about it, it is set by the ISP only.. 

*i.imgur.com/7FZYLAe.png


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2014)

^^ Or probably the speeds from local peers depends on actually how many peers are seeding the particular torrent which I am downloading. 
I would of course not receive more than cumulative bandwidth of all the outgoing bandwidth of peers who are sharing the data, can I? Does that makes sense?

For eg, currently I am getting only 2 peers for a particular torrent, each giving me ~124 kBps. 

Well, if that's the case I can probably come to conclusion only after using some more popular torrents.


----------



## ratul (Jun 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Or probably the speeds from local peers depends on actually how many peers are seeding the particular torrent which I am downloading.
> I would of course not receive more than cumulative bandwidth of all the outgoing bandwidth of peers who are sharing the data, can I? Does that makes sense?
> 
> For eg, currently I am getting only 2 peers for a particular torrent, each giving me ~124 kBps.
> ...



it doesn't depend on the number of seeders, but actually how much seeders are uploading, for example even if you are connected to one seeder, but he is uploading at a speed >= your download speed, then you can actually have a very good download speed, but if that seeder has limited the upload bandwidth to say 2KBps, then you won't get speeds >2KBps unless you are connected to other seeders.. 

You can try downloading some more torrents, see if it increases..


----------



## Vikram245 (Jun 16, 2014)

Can you give me contact number of that.



ratul said:


> well i don't think it depends on any settings on router unless your router is itself limiting the outgoing bandwidth..
> Nothing we can do about it, it is set by the ISP only..
> 
> *i.imgur.com/7FZYLAe.png





Anyone using InitiaBroadband 1 Mbps plan?


----------



## linthum (Jul 24, 2014)

Guyzz i'm it's my first post to this thread. Since 3 days i've been following this thread. I reside in NorthWest Delhi -85. I've never used broadband earlier in delhi. Previously, I was on MTS 999 FUP 20GB plan. Earlier, I was the only consumer of WWW in my family. Now i've trained every family member to be the part of WWW. Said that, I'm planning on Hathway or Ani Networks under 1K plan. Hathway is lil cheap at 2100(site says so..)/2400 binding for 3 months. I've called Hathway 15'min back, sales executive is yet to reply soon.. What you guyz do suggest ? Should I go for Hathway? I haven't tested em... therefore 3months binding is holding me. Howz ani btw?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2014)

linthum said:


> Guyzz i'm it's my first post to this thread. Since 3 days i've been following this thread. I reside in NorthWest Delhi -85. I've never used broadband earlier in delhi. Previously, I was on MTS 999 FUP 20GB plan. Earlier, I was the only consumer of WWW in my family. Now i've trained every family member to be the part of WWW. Said that, I'm planning on Hathway or Ani Networks under 1K plan. Hathway is lil cheap at 2100(site says so..)/2400 binding for 3 months. I've called Hathway 15'min back, sales executive is yet to reply soon.. What you guyz do suggest ? Should I go for Hathway? I haven't tested em... therefore 3months binding is holding me. Howz ani btw?



Using Hathway. Plan is 1Mbps UL no FUP. Rs 2360 for 3 months. Upload speed is not good. Rest is ok.


----------



## linthum (Jul 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Using Hathway. Plan is 1Mbps UL no FUP. Rs 2360 for 3 months. Upload speed is not good. Rest is ok.


Great. Very feasible at 2360. By 'rest' you mean how frequent is downtime in a month? I have some doubts:

- Is it login based? Or Always on
- what is the installation charge? and Do they provide modem like MTNL folks?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2014)

linthum said:


> Great. Very feasible at 2360. By 'rest' you mean how frequent is downtime in a month? I have some doubts:
> 
> - Is it login based? Or Always on
> - what is the installation charge? and Do they provide modem like MTNL folks?


Downtime occurs only when they are doing something with wires and stuff.
Login based.
These days they are providing free installation if user applies for 3/6/12 months package. Still you gotta ask them .Modem is Cisco based. Ask them to give Cisco DPQ2160.


----------



## linthum (Jul 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Downtime occurs only when they are doing something with wires and stuff.
> Login based.
> These days they are providing free installation if user applies for 3/6/12 months package. Still you gotta ask them .Modem is Cisco based. Ask them to give Cisco DPQ2160.



Aah okay. Still better than what I have heard about and experiences of ppl with state isps'. Piyush does it get auto disconnected if the downloading stuff is happening? like on utrorrent/idm. 

- And yes howz the youtube buffering piyush.. i'm a heavy consumer of youtube. 
- Okzz. I will ask for that modem.  Do I have to pay extra for that? or is it included in pre-installation charges.. 
- Dude, sales executive might call tomorrow AFAIK. So that means.. they come to my home for demo? or what is the scene like..


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2014)

linthum said:


> Aah okay. Still better than what I have heard about and experiences of ppl with state isps'. Piyush does it get auto disconnected if the downloading stuff is happening? like on utrorrent/idm.
> 
> - And yes howz the youtube buffering piyush.. i'm a heavy consumer of youtube.
> - Okzz. I will ask for that modem.  Do I have to pay extra for that? or is it included in pre-installation charges..
> - Dude, sales executive might call tomorrow AFAIK. So that means.. they come to my home for demo? or what is the scene like..



--Suppose you logged in at 7 AM. And you are downloading something for continuously without shutdown/logging out. Then the ISP will automatically logout your system at 7 PM.
Meanwhile, if you turned off your PC for like half-one hour, it will logout itself. Then, your ISP will not log out your PC at 7 PM because it already did happen sometime in the noon. So thats that.

--Youtube 360p-480p without waiting. I mostly use internet over wifi at home, so I have to watch it at 360p if I want it without any pauses. 

--No extra charges. Just tell them that old modem is problematic since many of your friends have already faced issues with old one.

--Let them do their part. They are coming to check the feasibility and all. Dont be afraid of asking many questions to them.


----------



## linthum (Jul 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> --Suppose you logged in at 7 AM. And you are downloading something for continuously without shutdown/logging out. Then the ISP will automatically logout your system at 7 PM.
> Meanwhile, if you turned off your PC for like half-one hour, it will logout itself. Then, your ISP will not log out your PC at 7 PM because it already did happen sometime in the noon. So thats that.
> 
> --Youtube 360p-480p without waiting. I mostly use internet over wifi at home, so I have to watch it at 360p if I want it without any pauses.
> ...



This is great piyush bro for tonne of information. I'll make sure I get the cisco wala modem. 
-- I think 360p/480p is enuf for me. 480p without pause should be a deal breaker. 
-- What does the old modem look like? is it same from cisco? 

After a great great time of research I will go with hathway. Will soon post speed test results for NorthWest yay!.

Dude, one more doubt . Since i'm moving on from 3G dongle to broadband, can you weigh out 2-3 pros and cons you think broadband has over 3g dongle? Yes, I know we can carry 3G anywhere, I mean yes both are for providing internet, I just need some technical stuff if you know or have used dongle ever(I'm sure you must have)


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2014)

Old modem heats up quickly and needs frequent restarts in order to make it work. Thats all I remember.
480p will be somewhat hard to achieve, since youtube is famous for its weird buffering phase issues. Its like 70% 360p 30% 480p in my case.

Dont know much regarding that 3G dongle vs broadband differences since I havent used 3G dongle at all as of now.

Finally I hope your area have decent population of Hathway users. That way you will enjoy flawless service. Otherwise, you will end up spending 100 Rs per month on calling Hathway customer care so as to fix your net issue. (Yea, Hathway CC number isnt toll free )


----------



## linthum (Jul 24, 2014)

> Old modem heats up quickly and needs frequent restarts in order to make it work. Thats all I remember.



I'll make sure to get new modem. I don't know many people around here. I got very few friends. Among them some have hathway cable tv/airtel tv and one of em has broadband. He suggested me hathway. I'll ask the service person he should know if there are users around.


----------



## r19 (Dec 10, 2014)

I got an mtnl sim to try 3g ul plan, tried 20rs 250mb and getting only 300-400 kbps  I'm currently using phone as modem and getting good connection used to get ~4mbps on Airtel some years ago on their rs 10 30min plan. Don't know if it's due to phone or MTNL. 

Also considering aninetwork and Airnet and Tikona(lol). Is ani available everywhere? Don't see their boards here. I don't know how long I'm staying here so I don't want to pay too much for installation. Airnet is giving 10mbps 25gb @600rs 256kbps post FUP. Doesn't seem good and all their otheir plans are really bad value. I'm thinking of getting a costlier plan(<1.5k) and DL lots for a month.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 10, 2014)

Heard about Pacenet ? @1030pm , 1.5megs UL with local peering and no fup.
The stability may tipoff at times , but otherwise its cheap.
Edit :- Stay away from it.
Its service has degraded a lot beginning this year.


----------



## r19 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Heard about Pacenet ? @1030pm , 1.5megs UL with local peering and no fup.
> The stability may tipoff at times , but otherwise its cheap.



You mean DL? Will look for it. Cant find any plans on their site. Disappointed with MTNL 3g though. I thought they were upgrading their network and I also dont live in a remote place so dont feel nice. Lower than Airtel 2 years ago ? Don't have other phone to try but will try near sanchaar haat.


----------



## r19 (Dec 13, 2014)

Anyone know when the 2mbps minimum for 'broadband' is going to happen? Thinking of getting this-  Untitled works as 'airnet' here. There's a plan for 10mbps 25GB @600rs, 256kbps(lol) post FUP and 300rs for installation. Weirdly no higher FUP 10mbps plan.  Will also talk with nearby cable operators.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2014)

mtnl broadband gives 1mbps UL plan no fup at reasonable rate.getting it for the 1st time is the only time consuming process but once you get it it should work fine.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 13, 2014)

r19 said:


> Anyone know when the 2mbps minimum for 'broadband' is going to happen? Thinking of getting this-  Untitled works as 'airnet' here. There's a plan for 10mbps 25GB @600rs, 256kbps(lol) post FUP and 300rs for installation. Weirdly no higher FUP 10mbps plan.  Will also talk with nearby cable operators.



oh god that website looks like a 12 year old's computer project


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 14, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> oh god that website looks like a 12 year old's computer project


the 12 year old still knows about the <title> tags


----------



## varuntis1993 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey guyz , I live in Ramesh Market, close to dayanand colony. Have been using airtel for more than 3 years. Fup limit of 10GB  Now I have almost 4 smartphones,2 computers and smart tv. I m fed up of 512kbps. My budget is around 1k. Is there any good local isp which provides true unlimited internet or fup limit of around 100GB?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2014)

^ I suggest you to read this thread from first page.


----------



## varuntis1993 (Jan 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^ I suggest you to read this thread from first page.



Yeah have almost read it. No spectranet over here, I have used mtnl for more than 3 years for braodband no going back,I have contacted aninetwork waiting for their reply. I can also use reliance. Just want to know about their speeds and service. or I guess I have to find some local cable wala.


----------



## Shikhar623 (Jan 10, 2015)

Suggest me a plan for Ber Sarai area (opp. JNU campus). I use around 10-12Gb per month.  My budget is around Rs. 500/month. 
Thanks


----------



## r19 (Jan 14, 2015)

Some people here have spectranet in Munirka area but I can't find anything after asking.. There is man who deals in it but he doesn't provide for single residence. Asked spectra hotline too. Anyone can provide contact?


----------



## r19 (Jan 20, 2015)

Just a question.. If I'm getting ~2-3mbps on Airtel with the same phone, <400kbps on Dolphin despite good signal(-51dbm) and H icon on phone does it mean MTNL is throttling? Since they have 3.6mbps towers. Or it could be because of my phone and Airtel's tower having much higher speed rating. I have tried in a variety of locations. All of them shouldn't be throttling and my speed is lower than opensignal average.

BTW does anyone know when MTNL will install the new 21mbps towers. A tower doesn't take very long to install and they already have a good place in Sanchaar Haats. Its going on from a long time now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 20, 2015)

i advice you to give up on mtnl 3g in delhi.try to get their wired broadband which is much better.


----------



## bhuvesh89 (Mar 10, 2015)

Guyz,,,plz suggest me a good local isp for vikaspuri...using mtnl night combo plan of 800 512kbps day n 2mbps night...spectranet and ani don't provide services in dis area...it seems hathway may be the only option any refrence would be of great help.


----------



## m singh (Mar 15, 2015)

guys I live in West Patel Nagar. Delhi 08. Presently I use Tikona broadband 4mbps,80gb and pay 1400rs but recently their service sucks too much irregularity,high ping latency and what not. My budget is within 1500rs suggest me some good ISP in my locality. I want LAN(wired, Fibre optic connections because i dont trust WiFi) I am a heavy user downloads around 125gb/month.Ani, spectranet, boombroadband doesnt cover my locality, airtel is too costly. Right now I only have reliance thunder. Please guys help me out.! I have 10days to choose. before 25th of this month.


----------



## anirudh patkar (May 26, 2015)

which is the best bb connection in east delhi looking for an unlimited package


----------



## gavnit (May 29, 2015)

Call your cable operator its mostly cheaper than airtel n mtnl dsl available in most of delhi.


----------



## isaac12345 (Jun 9, 2015)

You can try these guys as well - DenBoomband  5 mbps, 15 GB – Rs 599


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2015)

Anyone heard of Excitel broadband? Discuss here:
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/191931-anyone-using-excitel-broadband.html


----------



## hitesh (Jun 20, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> You can try these guys as well - DenBoomband  5 mbps, 15 GB – Rs 599



Don't get any plan with 15gb limit. Post FUP speed is 128kbps.

For 30 gb limit, post-fup speed is 1mbps and similarly for 50/100gb limit, it is 2mbps. Get atleast one of these

EDIT : I'm getting a demo for den boomband. Lets see how it goes. (5mbps for 5days; they took 500rs in security which will be returned after the demo if you don't opt for den)


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2015)

A serious piece of advice for those living nearby east delhi - Don't opt for Pacenet at any cost. They don't charge you installation fees and give good local peering , but besides that the customer service is one of the worst kind along with stability and uptime.
Too many packet drops , incosistent speed , 75% downtime during weekends and couple of hours of outage almost every day. One of the worst ISPs I have ever seen.

I am now going for ANI network. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 22, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> A serious piece of advice for those living nearby east delhi - Don't opt for Pacenet at any cost. They don't charge you installation fees and give good local peering , but besides that the customer service is one of the worst kind along with stability and uptime.
> Too many packet drops , incosistent speed , 75% downtime during weekends and couple of hours of outage almost every day. One of the worst ISPs I have ever seen.
> 
> I am now going for ANI network. I will let you know how it goes.


Do post Speedtest of that 

A few months ago you were boasting about your free unlimited 100mbps glitched speed


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Do post Speedtest of that
> 
> A few months ago you were boasting about your free unlimited 100mbps glitched speed


FUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!#!


----------



## needanisp (Jun 27, 2015)

hitesh said:


> Don't get any plan with 15gb limit. Post FUP speed is 128kbps.
> 
> For 30 gb limit, post-fup speed is 1mbps and similarly for 50/100gb limit, it is 2mbps. Get atleast one of these
> 
> EDIT : I'm getting a demo for den boomband. Lets see how it goes. (5mbps for 5days; they took 500rs in security which will be returned after the demo if you don't opt for den)



You using Den then? Sounds horrible from their FB page lol - but they have really good plans. Do tell if it works well for you though.

Hathway seems to be working well for a couple of friends but what about Spectranet? Is anyone using their unlimited 20mbps/50mbps plans? Sounds really dodgy considering it is quarterly. What ISP would be best, hathway, den or spectranet? The others seem terrible


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 29, 2015)

The problem with cable wala ISPs is the horrible speed drops during weekends due to increased load.
This also increases latency significantly. 
I am using ANi broadband, 1.5Mbps wothout any fup or limits on bandwidth. It costs me 750inr pm.
I get variable speeds. In morning it reaches 20mbps , and at load times it drops to 200-500kbps also.
On a side note , I always get 16mbps constant speed from any google servers. ( youtube 1080p , Google playstore contents downloads at 10-15mbps )
Torrent cache as well.
Connection is pretty stable , at least packet drops have not been noticed yet besides the speed drop during load times )


----------



## needanisp (Jun 29, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> The problem with cable wala ISPs is the horrible speed drops during weekends due to increased load.
> This also increases latency significantly.
> I am using ANi broadband, 1.5Mbps wothout any fup or limits on bandwidth. It costs me 750inr pm.
> I get variable speeds. In morning it reaches 20mbps , and at load times it drops to 200-500kbps also.
> ...



Anything other than MTNL/Airtel seems to be like this. I've heard Hathway is also giving very variable speeds, and Den/Spectranet are the same too but alongside have CONSTANT disconnections. I'm a heavy user (~50gb+ per month usage) + gaming, and disconnections are really unwelcome right now. I can't decide between all these fiber ISPs, seems like every single one of them is terrible. Den, Spectranet, Siti, Nextra, and now as you say even Ani. Thinking of going with Hathway, if they don't have this disconnection problem...


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 29, 2015)

needanisp said:


> Anything other than MTNL/Airtel seems to be like this. I've heard Hathway is also giving very variable speeds, and Den/Spectranet are the same too but alongside have CONSTANT disconnections. I'm a heavy user (~50gb+ per month usage) + gaming, and disconnections are really unwelcome right now. I can't decide between all these fiber ISPs, seems like every single one of them is terrible. Den, Spectranet, Siti, Nextra, and now as you say even Ani. Thinking of going with Hathway, if they don't have this disconnection problem...


That's why I still stick to mtnl. If you have a clear line with good snr values and low line attenuation you will have almost zero disconnections. I rarely get packet drops on bf3/4 (once in 10 times u can say). and constant speed


----------



## isaac12345 (Jul 15, 2015)

needanisp said:


> You using Den then? Sounds horrible from their FB page lol - but they have really good plans. Do tell if it works well for you though.
> 
> Hathway seems to be working well for a couple of friends but what about Spectranet? Is anyone using their unlimited 20mbps/50mbps plans? Sounds really dodgy considering it is quarterly. What ISP would be best, hathway, den or spectranet? The others seem terrible



I'm using Den near Moti Nagar and its been pretty good so far. 20mbps for 50GB @ Rs1460, 2mbps afterwards. Have had a few minor hiccups here and there but wouldn't complain. What you should do is find some small shops that rely on home internet connections to provide their services and ask them as their business depends on the reliability of the service provider.


----------



## hitesh (Jul 16, 2015)

Using Den for 2days now (5mbps till 30gb and 1mbps after; Dilshad Garden) and it is working great so far. Bad news for any CSGO player though, ping to singapore server is very high, 250ms minimum


----------



## panwar29.ankit (Jul 16, 2015)

MTNL offers the cheapest rates with unlimited plans. If the line is clear (which it is when they install it for the first time), then you should have no problem. I have it for the last one year and only suffered once (for one/two weeks, suffered constant disconnections due to line disturbance) when the monsoon hit. Kept logging complaints, but the mtnl people are really sloppy. They would mark your complaint as resolved without even attending to it. I kept logging everyday till they finally fixed it and my net has absolutely zero packet drops and has never disconnected. Mind you i live in Mehrauli, where the wires are all messed up and the streets are clogged with all sorts of crap. If i can get an MTNL service this good in this area, then it must pretty good in all the other areas.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 16, 2015)

I have been using MTNL from almost the time i was born(first the landline, then came the cell network, broadband and then wifi).. You can undoubtedly go for MTNL as far as the broadband/wifi service is concerned(though there default MoDem is really bad, you'l probably have to buy a decent router if you live in a place which has anething more than two rooms) but the customer service is really sloppy..
I have been using the TriB UL data-999 plan for over half a year now and it gives a decent 105-110 Kbps download speed at anytime of the day with pins of about sub 100.. One of the best plans i can suggest you in Delhi going by my experience..


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 19, 2015)

panwar29.ankit said:


> MTNL offers the cheapest rates with unlimited plans. If the line is clear (which it is when they install it for the first time), then you should have no problem. I have it for the last one year and only suffered once (for one/two weeks, suffered constant disconnections due to line disturbance) when the monsoon hit. Kept logging complaints, but the mtnl people are really sloppy. They would mark your complaint as resolved without even attending to it. I kept logging everyday till they finally fixed it and my net has absolutely zero packet drops and has never disconnected. Mind you i live in Mehrauli, where the wires are all messed up and the streets are clogged with all sorts of crap. If i can get an MTNL service this good in this area, then it must pretty good in all the other areas.


+1 to this


----------



## hitesh (Jul 22, 2015)

hitesh said:


> Bad news for any CSGO player though, ping to singapore server is very high, 250ms minimum



I was wrong about this. It was a temporary issue at the time and I concluded on that. 
Pings are really awesome. 20 average (lowest was 13 !) on Indian server and 80 on Singapore server. 
Also Den's customer has been quite satisfactory so far. Much better experience than MTNL, would recommend.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 22, 2015)

hitesh said:


> I was wrong about this. It was a temporary issue at the time and I concluded on that.
> Pings are really awesome. 20 average (lowest was 13 !) on Indian server and 80 on Singapore server.
> Also Den's customer has been quite satisfactory so far. Much better experience than MTNL, would recommend.


Dunno but my ping to Singapore has increased from 90-120 to 300ms 
But Indian MM servers have the best ping (25-40ms)


----------



## hitesh (Jul 22, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Dunno but my ping to Singapore has increased from 90-120 to 300ms



Just checked and it is fine for me (80 +- 5)


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 23, 2015)

hitesh said:


> Just checked and it is fine for me (80 +- 5)


Omg yeah seems to be fine for me too now. About 130ms


----------



## isaac12345 (Jul 23, 2015)

hitesh said:


> I was wrong about this. It was a temporary issue at the time and I concluded on that.
> Pings are really awesome. 20 average (lowest was 13 !) on Indian server and 80 on Singapore server.
> Also Den's customer has been quite satisfactory so far. Much better experience than MTNL, would recommend.



Nice! Was the issue from Den's side? if so, how did they resolve it?


----------



## hitesh (Jul 24, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> Nice! Was the issue from Den's side? if so, how did they resolve it?



Tbh I'm not really sure. Most probably it was an issue from den but I think I was seeding a torrent at that time but then again I'm not sure


----------



## terminal (Sep 11, 2015)

Well i contacted Excitel and they are saying service is not available in my area. 
Already hathway, DEN, Spectranet including tikona denied by saying they are not providing service in central Delhi yet  . I'm afraid i might stuck with mtnl for 2 more years 
Anyone know about Indigital cable broadband connection in Delhi ?


----------



## gavnit (Sep 12, 2015)

call your cable operator to know which isp franchise they have?


----------



## terminal (Sep 12, 2015)

Another hope died my cable operator says they are not providing internet service in Delhi as of now


----------



## gavnit (Sep 23, 2015)

which area u live in?


----------



## terminal (Sep 24, 2015)

gavnit said:


> which area u live in?



Central Delhi


----------



## Aakarshan (Jan 27, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Which area are you residing in ? I might be able to provide you the direct number of the guy who works as technician there , if you are somewhere around Laxmi Nagar.


Can you tell me a good ISP in laxmi nagar with unlimited bandwidth.Thank You


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 28, 2016)

Aakarshan said:


> Can you tell me a good ISP in laxmi nagar with unlimited bandwidth.Thank You


ANI Network. Eyes closed.
It's super reliable and cheap. And exclusive to the area.


----------



## Aakarshan (Jan 28, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> ANI Network. Eyes closed.
> It's super reliable and cheap. And exclusive to the area.


What about Den Boomband?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 28, 2016)

I have been using ANI network.
Its one of the best ISP so far, and I have tried, MTNL, Pacenet and Excitel before it. (All should be available in Laxmi Nagar area).

It provides me local peering and I get superb speeds on downloading popular *stuff*.
The connection drops are minimal and if I face a major downtime (like in few min), I call and they respond immediately.


----------



## Aakarshan (Jan 28, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I have been using ANI network.
> Its one of the best ISP so far, and I have tried, MTNL, Pacenet and Excitel before it. (All should be available in Laxmi Nagar area).
> 
> It provides me local peering and I get superb speeds on downloading popular *stuff*.
> The connection drops are minimal and if I face a major downtime (like in few min), I call and they respond immediately.


Can you suggest a good plan with atleast 2 Mbps with no FUP around 1000 Rs. ?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 28, 2016)

Aakarshan said:


> Can you suggest a good plan with atleast 2 Mbps with no FUP around 1000 Rs. ?



Since ANI isn't matured enough, (though it have good service) it seems to have different plan area wise.
But I got a 4mbps plan with no FUP and local peering in Rs 750. You should talk to some local ANI representative.

Their website though shows following plan in Rs 1000:
Package : ANI 10Mbps 75Gb Data after 1Mbps
Data Transfer : Unlimited
Validity : 1 Month
Price : Rs.1000/-
including service tax 14%

Source: aninetwork.in | Home


----------



## Aakarshan (Jan 28, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Since ANI isn't matured enough, (though it have good service) it seems to have different plan area wise.
> But I got a 4mbps plan with no FUP and local peering in Rs 750. You should talk to some local ANI representative.
> 
> Their website though shows following plan in Rs 1000:
> ...


Will talk later to them about that.
Dude seriously 1 mbps i can't even think of it.
I am watching the Den boomband broadband plans too.They are offering 50 GB @ 5 mbps at 1145 Rs. post FUP 2 mbps
And 30 GB @ 20 mbps at 1000 Rs. post FUP 2 mbps.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Since ANI isn't matured enough, (though it have good service) it seems to have different plan area wise.
> But I got a 4mbps plan with no FUP and local peering in Rs 750. You should talk to some local ANI representative.
> 
> Their website though shows following plan in Rs 1000:
> ...


Are you getting stable connection.
How good is the speed during peak time and downtime?What ping(gaming) and speed you are getting into downloading?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 28, 2016)

Those are some many questions. Will have to get back to you after I test those. 
Right now outside home.


----------



## Aakarshan (Jan 28, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Those are some many questions. Will have to get back to you after I test those.
> Right now outside home.


Please take your time.
Why don't you do a review about your provider , so that we Laxmi Nagar'ians don't get confused b/w Ani network and den boomband.


----------



## akhil_jain103 (Jul 8, 2016)

could someone tell me the best broadband besides mtnl available in Civil lines  near court road ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2016)

Get yourself a reliance lyf handset for Rs 2999 (or Rs 3999 in some shops ), and you will get unlimited 4G for 3 months (could be upto 6 months until reliance launches)


----------



## hitesh (Sep 27, 2016)

[MENTION=324164]alisaghormley[/MENTION] [MENTION=324726]Akazs[/MENTION]  
LMAO
You guys have got to be kidding me. Airtel is the WORST
Absolutely do not go for it

Btw how much is airtel paying you ?


----------



## hifivebros (Nov 22, 2016)

I use a internet provider named "Perfect Internet" and like its name it provides the best internet i have ever seen 
My speed are around 40 mbps and unlimited data usage 
Plan Price : Rs 1300
this is for delhi and ncr area only
Proof : Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Result
here the contact number for getting this network : ~snip~


----------



## Rob88 (Nov 23, 2016)

BSNL unlimited plan


----------

